# Homemade wrapper?



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Although I do have a PacBay power wrapper, that I have used, for a while, on borrow...Ive got my hands on a sewing machine. I figure I can tear it apart and build a wrapper on it somehow. Anybody got plans for one? Or a good idea?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Check over on rodbuilding.org. I remember seeing some plans over there when I was looking into wrappers last year. I ended up getting the PacBay with an upgraded chuck. Some folks have turned out some really really nice homemade rigs though.


----------



## oldfatnbroke (Feb 5, 2009)

Go to Ebay, search "rod building", there is a guy selling all kinds of stuff that he makes with some good pictures. see if that helps you.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks...I think I have a good idea on what to do. I need to get a chuck for sure. I think the rest will pretty much fall into place.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Treed,

If you want a power wrapper a simple set up is to pick up the chuck of a power drill and thread it onto a very straight pice of all thread. The chuck heads just screw on to drills and you can use this for your chuck lathe. Drill a hole just oversized through a piece of 4x4 with a drill press to make sure it is dead straight. If you can find some bearings with an inside diameter the same as the all thread and press it into the wood on either side. You can use the drill chuck to hold a mini lathe self centering chuck to hold your rod in place. Hopefully this makes some sense. I can take somo pictures tonight to explain a little better if you want.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

thanks gilly.....thatd be great....I need to go back and find Ryans somewhere....seems like he used shower curtain rollers on his supports.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

not curtain, the rollers are from shower doors that slide open and closed.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

thats what i mean to say.....i was seein doors in my head, my parents got shower doors on theirs....but said curtain.....aint no way fer curtains to have rollers.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Firespyder7 said:


> not curtain, the rollers are from shower doors that slide open and closed.


I was going to do that but could not find O rings large enough for the rollers. Where did you get them. Can you snap me a pic when you get a chance.

I used roller blade wheels from a set of skates I had not used in 4 years. Probably break my ankle if I tried to play hockey now.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Here you go treed. Not perty but it works for now. I am planning to upgrade to a new aluminum lathe here soon and changin this all out but this thing works good despite it's crude looks. Cheap was the plan to start. In all I probably have less the a hundred into the whole set up.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Gilly. Looks good. deffinately a starting point!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Gily;
What Type of Chuck is that, and where did you buy it


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

heres some cheaper rollers. there is no load so you do not need bearings 

http://www.smallparts.com/b/1641139..._s=center-1&pf_rd_m=AIUBT5HP6PMAF&pf_rd_t=201


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

junkmansj said:


> Gily;
> What Type of Chuck is that, and where did you buy it


It is a 2.5" mini-lathe chuck from sleebay. cost me 20$


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

ll find a picture steve, but I got them from Lowes HI in the hardware section. Hanging in there somewhere there are two packs fo different sizes. a;; you have to do is screw them in.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks Gilly


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

*re built wrapper*

Cannibalized my Home built wrapper and another to make this Hybrid

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh208/junkmansj/Hybrid Wrapper/

Will be picking up a better chuck (see gillys photo)


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

nothing wrong with that.


----------

